# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Pitsos] Πλυντήριο πιάτων  Πιτσος model DP4250  κολλαει το προγραμμα

## neptuner

Καλησπέρα σας, Πριν απο ενα χρονο αρχισα να εχω προβλημα με το πλυντηριο πιατων ξεκιναγε να δουλευει και αναλογα κολλουσε το προγραμμα χρειαζοταν να το παμε λιγο πιο κατω για να βγει το προγραμμα πλυσης. Ξεκινουσε επερνε νερο εκανε καποιο μερος της πλυσης και κολλουσε οποτε το εβγαζε μετα απο παρα πολυ ωρα  η πλυση δεν ηταν σωστη σε καποια κολληματα το νερο ηταν κρυο και οταν τελειωνει και ανοιγα την πορτα του πλυντηριο δεν ειχα αυτη την θερμοτητα που βγαζει απο το ζεστο νερο. Ηρθε ενας τεχνικος το ειδε και ειπε οτι κολλουσε (ο εγκεφαλος προγραμματος) ο διακοπτης που επιλεγεις το προγραμμα πλυσης και γυριζει, το παραγγειλαμε στην Πιτσος το εβαλε επανω και συνεχιζει να εχει τα ιδια προβληματα  ο τεχνικος ειπε οτι η Πιτσος εδωσε χαλασμενο υλικο η Πιτσος λεει οτι το υλικο ειναι οκ και τελικα ολα καλα για την εταιρια Πιτσος και τον τεχνικο και εγω μειον 130 ευρω (αγορα εξαρτηματος περιπου 100 + αμοιβη τεχνικου 30 ευρω).Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην Πιτσος μου ειπε οτι εγγυηση δεν υπαρχει εφοσον η τοποθετηση του υλικου εγινε απο τεχνικο μη εξουσιοδοτημενο απο αυτη. Παρακαλω αν μπορειται να βοηθησεται για το προβλημα μηπως μπορεσω να το επισκευασω  ο ιδιος Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tipos

Γραψε το enr......... της συσκευης απο το καρτελακι να δουμε πιο ειναι το πλυντηριο

----------


## neptuner

> Γραψε το enr......... της συσκευης απο το καρτελακι να δουμε πιο ειναι το πλυντηριο


Το E-Nr ειναιSMSPIA4GR/07 FD7605 000227

----------


## tipos

Εχεις λοιπον ενα απλο πλυντηριο μηχανικο σχετικα ευκολο στην επισκευη.Γραφεις οτι κολαει το προγραμμα και δεν ζεσταινει,αυτο σημαινει οτι αφου αλαξατε εγκεφαλο και εξακολουθει να μην ζεσταινει ,οτι η εντολη φευγει απο τον εγκεφαλο αλλα δεν φτανει στην αντισταση η εχεις καμενη αντισταση.Για να παμε παρακατω χρειαζονται καποια εργαλεια οπως πολυμετρο κατσαβδια κτλ. και βασικες γνωσεις.Τα εχεις αυτα?

----------


## neptuner

> Εχεις λοιπον ενα απλο πλυντηριο μηχανικο σχετικα ευκολο στην επισκευη.Γραφεις οτι κολαει το προγραμμα και δεν ζεσταινει,αυτο σημαινει οτι αφου αλαξατε εγκεφαλο και εξακολουθει να μην ζεσταινει ,οτι η εντολη φευγει απο τον εγκεφαλο αλλα δεν φτανει στην αντισταση η εχεις καμενη αντισταση.Για να παμε παρακατω χρειαζονται καποια εργαλεια οπως πολυμετρο κατσαβδια κτλ. και βασικες γνωσεις.Τα εχεις αυτα?


Ναι τα εχω εννοω εχω τα εργαλεια και βασικες γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογιας

----------


## tipos

Ωραια.Ξεκινας μετρωντας την αντισταση,θα πρεπει να εχεις μετρηση μεταξυ των ακρων της και με βγαλμενα καλωδια 25 με 35 ohm και μεταξυ ακρων  και γειωσης να μην εχεις καμια ενδειξη.Εφοσον η αντισταση ειναι καλη ακολουθεις τα καλωδια της και θα δεις οτι καταληγουν σε ενα θερμικο.Αν φτασουμε εκει βγαλε μια φοτο το θερμικο και ανεβασε την για να σου πω πως θα το μετρησεις.

----------


## neptuner

> Ωραια.Ξεκινας μετρωντας την αντισταση,θα πρεπει να εχεις μετρηση μεταξυ των ακρων της και με βγαλμενα καλωδια 25 με 35 ohm και μεταξυ ακρων  και γειωσης να μην εχεις καμια ενδειξη.Εφοσον η αντισταση ειναι καλη ακολουθεις τα καλωδια της και θα δεις οτι καταληγουν σε ενα θερμικο.Αν φτασουμε εκει βγαλε μια φοτο το θερμικο και ανεβασε την για να σου πω πως θα το μετρησεις.


Σε ευχαριστω αυριο θα εχω την απαντηση απο την μετρηση  καλο βραδυ ελπιζω να τα πουμε αυριο

----------


## neptuner

> Σε ευχαριστω αυριο θα εχω την απαντηση απο την μετρηση  καλο βραδυ ελπιζω να τα πουμε αυριο



Καλησπερα εκανα την μετρηση μεταξυ των ακρων της αντιστασης χωρις καλωδια μηδεν Ohm (0) 
μεταξυ ακρου και γειωσης απειρο, στελνω και φωτο  ακρων αντιστασης  και θερμικου αντισταση.JPGθερμικο.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Άρα η αντίστασή σου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Βγάλ' τη απ' το πλυντήριο και ξαναμέτρα τη για να είσαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## klik

> Καλησπερα εκανα την μετρηση μεταξυ των ακρων της αντιστασης χωρις καλωδια μηδεν Ohm (0)


Το μηδέν δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Αν ήταν μηδέν θα έριχνε ασφάλεια. Σε ποια κλίμακα είχες το πολύμετρο; Πρέπει να είσαι σε 200 ή σε 400Ωμ κλίμακα. Αν ήταν καμμένη θα περίμενα άπειρη αντίσταση (χαρακτηριστικό 1 στην αριστερή πλευρά της οθόνης του πολυμέτρου).

Το μπλέ και καφέ καλώδιο από την αντίσταση πηγαίνουν στο κυκλικό εξάρτημα της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας; Μεταξύ των δυο μπλέ μετράς 0 ωμ; Μεταξύ των δυο καφέ, μετράς 0Ωμ;

----------

FILMAN (21-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Το μηδέν δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Αν ήταν μηδέν θα έριχνε ασφάλεια. Σε ποια κλίμακα είχες το πολύμετρο; Πρέπει να είσαι σε 200 ή σε 400Ωμ κλίμακα. Αν ήταν καμμένη θα περίμενα άπειρη αντίσταση (χαρακτηριστικό 1 στην αριστερή πλευρά της οθόνης του πολυμέτρου).
> 
> Το μπλέ και καφέ καλώδιο από την αντίσταση πηγαίνουν στο κυκλικό εξάρτημα της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας; Μεταξύ των δυο μπλέ μετράς 0 ωμ; Μεταξύ των δυο καφέ, μετράς 0Ωμ;


Καλησπερα σου στελνω φωτο απο τις μετρησεις με το πολυμετρο που εχει μονο μια κλιμακα 1Κ η πρωτη φωτο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42506 με την συνδεσμολογια ως εχει μετρηση 0 Ohm  στην δευτερη φωτο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42507 μετρηση στα ακρα της αντιστασης χωρις καλωδια μετρηση 0 Ohm στην τριτη φωτο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42508μετρηση μπλε θερμικου με μπλε που παει στην αντισταση μετρηση 0Ohm στην τεταρτη φωτο  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42509μετρηση καφε θερμικου με καφε που παει στην αντισταση μετρηση 0 Ohm Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42509 και τελος μετρηση απο το θερμικο που τα ακρα του πανε στην αντισταση μετρηση απειρο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42510

----------


## tipos

Οι φοτο δεν ανοιγουν,Προσπαθησε να τις ανεβασεις ξανα και προσθεσε και μια φοτο του πολυμετρου  να δουμε τι σοι ειναι και εχει μανο 1Κ,Μηπως δεν το δουλευεις σωστα?

----------


## neptuner

> Οι φοτο δεν ανοιγουν,Προσπαθησε να τις ανεβασεις ξανα και προσθεσε και μια φοτο του πολυμετρου  να δουμε τι σοι ειναι και εχει μανο 1Κ,Μηπως δεν το δουλευεις σωστα?


ενα απλο πολυμετρακι που ομως κανει την δουλεια του το εχω τσεκαρει φωτο απο τις μετρησεις Μετρηση στα ακρα τ&#9.jpgΜετρηση καφε μπλε &#9.JPG

----------


## neptuner

Μετρηση καφε με κα&#9.JPGΜετρηση καφε μπλε &#9.JPGΜετρηση μπλε μπλε  &#.JPGΜετρηση στα ακρα τ&#9.jpgΜετρηση στα ακρα τ&#9.jpg

----------


## tipos

Λογικο να τα χασουμε με αυτο το πολυμετρο.Λογικα ειμαστε ενταξη με τις μετρησεις.Ακολουθα τα καλωδια μετα το θερμικο και δες που πανε. Λογικα πανε προς την πορτα εκτος και αν μεσολαβει κατι αλλο πχ πιεζοστατης.Πολλες φορες συνανταμε κομενο καλωδιο στο σημειο που τσακιζει η πλεξουδα στο κατω μερος της πορτας,δες και αυτο.
ΥΓ καλο θα ειναι να παρεις ενα ψηφιακο πολυμετρο για να εχεις πιο καλες μετρησεις

----------


## neptuner

> Λογικο να τα χασουμε με αυτο το πολυμετρο.Λογικα ειμαστε ενταξη με τις μετρησεις.Ακολουθα τα καλωδια μετα το θερμικο και δες που πανε. Λογικα πανε προς την πορτα εκτος και αν μεσολαβει κατι αλλο πχ πιεζοστατης.Πολλες φορες συνανταμε κομενο καλωδιο στο σημειο που τσακιζει η πλεξουδα στο κατω μερος της πορτας,δες και αυτο.
> ΥΓ καλο θα ειναι να παρεις ενα ψηφιακο πολυμετρο για να εχεις πιο καλες μετρησεις


Ακολουθησα την διαδρομη των καλωδιων και ελεγξα αν ειναι κομμενα η τσακισμενα  ειναι ΟΚ πανε στη πορτα και απο εκει στον εγκεφαλο

----------


## neptuner

Μετρωντας το θερμικο τα μπλε μεταξυ τους0 Ωμ τα καφε καλωδια μεταξυ τους 0 Ωμ καφε - μπλε καλωδιο απειρο ειναι σωστα .....

----------


## tipos

Σωστα ειναι.Τα καλωδια λες οτι ειναι οκ,Με το πολυμετρο τα ειδες?Εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο?Αντισταση καλη,θερμικο καλο,εγκεφαλος αλαγμενος,καλωδια οκ.Κατι αλλο δεν μεσολαβει αναμεσα στην αντισταση και στον εγκεφαλο οποτε η κατι δεν ειδες καλα η εχεις αλλη βλαβη και οχι βλαβη θερμοκρασιας η ο τεχνικος εχει δικιο.Μπορεις μα βγαλεις φοτο το πλυντηριο ολο απο κατω και την πορτα με βγαλμενο το καλημα?

----------


## neptuner

> Σωστα ειναι.Τα καλωδια λες οτι ειναι οκ,Με το πολυμετρο τα ειδες?Εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο?Αντισταση καλη,θερμικο καλο,εγκεφαλος αλαγμενος,καλωδια οκ.Κατι αλλο δεν μεσολαβει αναμεσα στην αντισταση και στον εγκεφαλο οποτε η κατι δεν ειδες καλα η εχεις αλλη βλαβη και οχι βλαβη θερμοκρασιας η ο τεχνικος εχει δικιο.Μπορεις μα βγαλεις φοτο το πλυντηριο ολο απο κατω και την πορτα με βγαλμενο το καλημα?


Καλησπερα σου Σακη, 
Οι φωτο που εβγαλα IMG_2141.jpgIMG_2142.jpgIMG_2143.jpgIMG_2144.jpgIMG_2145.jpgIMG_2146.jpg ελπιζω να βοηθησουν

----------


## neptuner

IMG_2147.jpgIMG_2148.jpgIMG_2149.jpg

----------


## neptuner

Εχω και μια ερωτηση του αν μπορω να τσεκαρω αν ο εγκεφαλος ειναι καλος

----------


## tipos

Ο εγκεφαλος ειναι fix και δεν μπορεις να τον ανοιξεις.
Τωρα θα πρεπει να μπουμε σε πιο βαθια νερα που σημαινει μετρησεις με ταση,πραγμα που δεν ξερω αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να το κανεις γιατι δεν γνωριζω τι γνωσεις εχεις.Πιστευεις οτι εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις για να το κανεις?Το ρωταω γιατι οπως ξερεις με το ρευμα δεν παιζουμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

στο #20 στην τέρμα δεξιά φωτό με το καντράν και τον χρονοδιακόπτη. Βλέπω τέρμα αριστερά να βγαίνουν καλώδια από κάποιον διακόπτη τα οποία είναι καφέ και μπλε . Όμως το ένα το μπλε είναι φουλ καρβουνιασμένο. 
Θα πρέπει πέρα από την τακτοποίηση του καλώδιου , προληπτικά να γίνει και αντικατάσταση διακόπτη.

----------

neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## tipos

> στο #20 στην τέρμα δεξιά φωτό με το καντράν και τον χρονοδιακόπτη. Βλέπω τέρμα αριστερά να βγαίνουν καλώδια από κάποιον διακόπτη τα οποία είναι καφέ και μπλε . Όμως το ένα το μπλε είναι φουλ καρβουνιασμένο.


Ειναι ο γενικος διακοπτης,το ειδα και εγω φιλε Πετρο αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι  πισα απο την μονωση και οχι καψιμο.Συνηθες φαινομενο στα καλωδια που  ακουμπουν πανω στην μονωση.

----------


## neptuner

> Ειναι ο γενικος διακοπτης,το ειδα και εγω φιλε Πετρο αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι  πισα απο την μονωση και οχι καψιμο.Συνηθες φαινομενο στα καλωδια που  ακουμπουν πανω στην μονωση.


Καλησπερα σου Πετρο ο Σακης εχει δικιο ειναι πισσα στα καλωδια τα καθαρισα οπως θα δεις και στην φωτο .IMG_2160.jpg   Σακη πιστευω οτι δεν εχω προβλημα να κανω μετρησεις με πολυμετρο ημουν στα Υποβρυχια  στο πολεμικο ναυτικο ηλεκτρονικος.

----------


## tipos

> Σακη πιστευω οτι δεν εχω προβλημα να κανω μετρησεις με πολυμετρο ημουν στα Υποβρυχια  στο πολεμικο ναυτικο ηλεκτρονικος.


Ενταξη τοτε.Θα πρεπει να μονταρεις το καντραν και να βαλεις το πλυντηριο  σε λειτουργια.Οταν φτασει στο σημειο που κολαει θελω να κανεις μετρηση   στο θερμικο.Για ευκολια μπορεις να προσθεσεις καλωδια στα ηδη υπαρχοντα  καλωδια του θερμικου και να τα φερεις εξω απο το πλυντηριο για να  μπορεις να μετρησεις, αρκει να ξερεις πιο παει που.Πιο συγκεκριμενα πια  καλωδια ειναι αυτα που ερχονται στο θερμικο απο τον εγκεφαλο και πια  ειναι που πανε στην αντισταση.Το σωστο ειναι να εχεις την ωρα της  θερμανσης 220v και στην εισοδο αλλα και στην εξοδο.Αν εχεις μονο στην  εισοδο τοτε εχουμε  βλαβη στο θερμικο υπο την προυποθεση οτι το  πλυντηριο περνει σωστη ποσοτητα νερου. Το λεω αυτο γιατι αν δεν εχεις  σωστη ποσοτητα νερου τοτε εχουμε υπερθερμανση στο θερμικο με αποτελεσμα  να πεταει την αντισταση εκτος λειτουργιας προς αποφυγη μεγαλυτερης  βλαβης-ζημιας.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα εχεις 220v στην εισοδο μονημα και  την στιγμη που κολαει το προγραμμα  καθολου ταση στην εξοδο μετα απο  λιγη ωρα θερμανσης.Προσοχη με το ρευμα!

----------


## klik

Για ευκολία στη μέτρηση, να σημαδέψεις το σούκο φις ώστε να μπαίνει με την ίδια φορά στην πριζα και να έχεις πάντα τον ουδέτερο στο μπλέ καλώδιο. 

Για να μετρήσεις την είσοδο και έξοδο του θερμικού που λέει ο Σάκης, βρες (όσο είναι σβηστο το πλυντήριο) από τον εγκέφαλο τον ακροδέκτη που συνδέει την φάση προς το θερμικό και μέτρα μεταξύ αυτού και του ουδέτερου. 
Μια ιδέα ακόμα είναι αν έχεις κροκοδειλάκια, να αποσυνδέσεις την αντίσταση και να συνδέσεις μια λάμπα για να έχεις οπτική ένδειξη (στα κροκοδειλάκια βάζε και λίγη μονωτική ταινία μην ακουμπήσουν πουθενά).

----------


## tipos

> Μια ιδέα ακόμα είναι αν έχεις κροκοδειλάκια, να αποσυνδέσεις την αντίσταση και να συνδέσεις μια λάμπα για να έχεις οπτική ένδειξη (στα κροκοδειλάκια βάζε και λίγη μονωτική ταινία μην ακουμπήσουν πουθενά).


Την αντισταση δεν πρεπει να την αποσυνδεσει ωστε να δουμε αν το θερμικο  δουλευει σωστα με φορτιο και αν κοβει απο υπρεθερμανση λογο λιγης  ποσοτητας νερου.Η λαμπα παραληλα με την αντισταση ειναι καλη ιδεα.το  ιδιο μπορει να κανει και στην εισοδο του θερμικου αντι του πολυμετρου

----------


## klik

Το πολύμετρο είναι της πλάκας, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτα για την κατάσταση του θερμικού με τις μετρήσεις που έγιναν (ενδείξεις μέχρι 200 ώμ πρακτικά δεν εμφανίζονται στο πολύμετρο αυτό). 
Όπως σωστά σκέφτεσαι, το θερμικό ενδέχεται να είναι άχρηστο, αλλά εφόσον η μέτρηση έδειχνε (χμμμ) 0 Ωμ, τότε έστω την λάμπα θα μπορούσε να την ανάψει μόνη της (ακόμα και αν έχει σημαντική αντίσταση ανάμεσα στις επαφές του).

----------


## neptuner

> Το πολύμετρο είναι της πλάκας, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτα για την κατάσταση του θερμικού με τις μετρήσεις που έγιναν (ενδείξεις μέχρι 200 ώμ πρακτικά δεν εμφανίζονται στο πολύμετρο αυτό). 
> Όπως σωστά σκέφτεσαι, το θερμικό ενδέχεται να είναι άχρηστο, αλλά εφόσον η μέτρηση έδειχνε (χμμμ) 0 Ωμ, τότε έστω την λάμπα θα μπορούσε να την ανάψει μόνη της (ακόμα και αν έχει σημαντική αντίσταση ανάμεσα στις επαφές του).


  Καλησπερα επειδη και εγω γνωριζω οτι το πολυμετρο ειναι της πλακας τις μετρησεις θα τις κανω την Δευτερα με αξιοπρεπη πολυμετρο

----------


## neptuner

[QUOTE=neptuner;580769]Καλησπερα επειδη και εγω γνωριζω οτι το πολυμετρο ειναι της πλακας τις μετρησεις θα τις κανω την Δευτερα με αξιοπρεπη πολυμετρο[/QU

Καλησπερα σας 

στη φωτο θερμικο.JPG μετρω στα καλωδια που πανε στην αντισταση και στον εγκεφαλο με ταση στο πλυντηριο καφε - γη 220volt  μπλε - γη 220 volt  κατα την διαρκεια της πλυσης στη θεση του διακοπτη του προγραμματος για θερμανση του νερου μετρω καφε - γη 220volt, μπλε - γη 0 volt και καφε - μπλε 220volt 
Παρακατω σας περιγραφω με λεπτομερια το προβλημα 
  00:00 Αρχίζει το πρόγραμμα ακούω το πλυντήριο να δουλεύει παίρνει νερό  κάνει πλύση μετά από κάποιο χρόνο αρχίζει η άντληση  τέλος άντλησης ακούγετε ένας θόρυβος (κλικ) έχει πάει ο *διακόπτης του προγράμματος στο* *C*.  *Χρόνος 00:15 λεπτά*
   Εκεί κολλαει περιμένω και έλεγχο το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου και έχει μέσα νερό περίπου 2 εκατοστά.
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) αρχίζει πάλι η πλύση  παίρνει νερό και μετά από 4λεπτα αρχίζει η άντληση που διαρκεί 1,5 λεπτό *ο διακόπτης του προγράμματος έχει πάει στο* *D. Χρόνος περίπου  00:06 λεπτά*
  Εκεί κολλαει περιμένω και έλεγχο το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου και έχει μέσα νερό περίπου 2 εκατοστά όπως και πριν .
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) αρχίζει πάλι η πλύση  παίρνει νερό και μετά από 4λεπτα ανοίγει το πορτάκι του απορρυπαντικού  μετά από 1 λεπτό η αντίσταση θερμαίνεται έχω τάση 220 στα άκρα του θερμικού που πάνε στην αντίσταση και στα άκρα του θερμικού που πάνε στον διακόπτη προγράμματος για 3 λεπτά συνεχίζει η πλύση και κάνει άντληση και *ο διακόπτης προγράμματος έχει πάει στο 1ο βουρτσάκι* .  *Χρόνος 00:15 λεπτά* 
  Εκεί κολλαει περιμένω και έλεγχο το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου και έχει μέσα νερό περίπου 1 εκατοστό λιγότερο από πριν .
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) και αρχίζει η άντληση *Χρόνος 00:01 λεπτό* 
  Εκεί κολλαει περιμένω και έλεγχο το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου δεν έχει καθόλου νερό μέσα.
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) αρχίζει πάλι η πλύση  παίρνει νερό και κάνει άντληση  *ο διακόπτης προγράμματος έχει πάει στο 2ο βουρτσάκι* . *Χρόνος 00:12 λεπτά.*
  Εκεί κολλαει περιμένω και έλεγχο το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου δεν έχει καθόλου νερό μέσα.
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) αρχίζει πάλι η πλύση  παίρνει νερό και μετά από 11 λεπτά η αντίσταση θερμαίνεται έχω τάση 220 στα άκρα του θερμικού που πάνε στην αντίσταση και στα άκρα του θερμικού που πάνε στον διακόπτη προγράμματος για 1 λεπτό συνεχίζει η πλύση και κάνει άντληση μετά 3 λεπτά *ο διακόπτης προγράμματος έχει πάει λίγο πριν το τέλος Χρόνος 00:15 λεπτά* 
  Το προχωρω μπροστά ακούω ένα θόρυβο (κλικ) συνεχίζει η άντληση για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## neptuner

Η αντισταση δουλεψε για την θερμανση του νερου 1 λεπτο οποτε το νερο ηταν κρυο και καθε κολλημα γινοταν στο σημειο της αντλησης

----------


## tipos

Δεν μετρησες σωστα,δεν μετραμε καφε-γη και μπλε-γη.Μετραμε καφε-μπλε πριν και μετα το θερμικο και τη μετρηση θα την κανεις στο σημειο που κολαει εν ωρα λειτουργιας

----------

neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Δεν μετρησες σωστα,δεν μετραμε καφε-γη και μπλε-γη.Μετραμε καφε-μπλε πριν και μετα το θερμικο και τη μετρηση θα την κανεις στο σημειο που κολαει εν ωρα λειτουργιας


Καλησπερα  καθ' ολη την διαρκεια που εκτελουσε το προγραμμα σε λειτουργια ή και κολλημα στο θερμικο πριν και μετα δεν ειχα ταση στα μπλε - καφε καλωδια  εκτος την στιγμη που ο διακοπτης σε λειτουργια (οχι κολλημα) περασε απο το σημειο που ζεσταινει το νερο και ο χρονος ηταν για περιπου 3 λεπτα και 1 λεπτο οπως το περιγραφω στο #31

----------


## tipos

Τελικα το πλυντηριο οπως το περιγραφεις κολαει σε πολλα σημεια και οχι μονο σε 2 που αφορουν τη θερμανση.Ανοιξε το αριστερο καπακι,εκει θα δεις στο κατω μερος ενα διακοπτακη που δουλευει σαν φλοτερ,κανε εναν ελεγχο να δεις αν δουλευει σωστα.Υποψιαζομαι οτι κολαει η το διακοπτακη η ο μηχανισμος του φλοτερ,με αποτελεσμα η να μην περνει σωστη ποσοτητα νερου η να μην δινει σωστη εντολη οτι μπηκε το νερο οποτε πρεπει να παρει μπρος το τιμερ και να προχωρισει το προγραμμα.Αν δεν κανω λαθος οταν ξεκιναει να περνει νερο πρεπει το φλοτερ να δουλεψει τρεις φορες για να παρει μπρος το τιμερ και να προχωρισει στην επομενη φαση.Δηλαδη θα πρεπει η δεξαμενη να γεμισει 3 φορες για να εχει σωστη ποσοτητα νερου.Οταν περνει νερο το τιμερ δεν δουλευει,δουλευει καθε φορα που οπλιζει το φλοτερ.

----------

klik (27-10-16), neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Τελικα το πλυντηριο οπως το περιγραφεις κολαει σε πολλα σημεια και οχι μονο σε 2 που αφορουν τη θερμανση.Ανοιξε το αριστερο καπακι,εκει θα δεις στο κατω μερος ενα διακοπτακη που δουλευει σαν φλοτερ,κανε εναν ελεγχο να δεις αν δουλευει σωστα.Υποψιαζομαι οτι κολαει η το διακοπτακη η ο μηχανισμος του φλοτερ,με αποτελεσμα η να μην περνει σωστη ποσοτητα νερου η να μην δινει σωστη εντολη οτι μπηκε το νερο οποτε πρεπει να παρει μπρος το τιμερ και να προχωρισει το προγραμμα.Αν δεν κανω λαθος οταν ξεκιναει να περνει νερο πρεπει το φλοτερ να δουλεψει τρεις φορες για να παρει μπρος το τιμερ και να προχωρισει στην επομενη φαση.Δηλαδη θα πρεπει η δεξαμενη να γεμισει 3 φορες για να εχει σωστη ποσοτητα νερου.Οταν περνει νερο το τιμερ δεν δουλευει,δουλευει καθε φορα που οπλιζει το φλοτερ.



Εννοεις να βγαλω το αριστερο πλαινο οπως βλεπω το πλυντηριο;

----------


## tipos

Ακριβως αυτοf73dc14ed7b666db2261336eb7c73ede.jpgΑυτο ειναι το φλοτερ με τον διακοπτη

----------

neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Ακριβως αυτοf73dc14ed7b666db2261336eb7c73ede.jpgΑυτο ειναι το φλοτερ με τον διακοπτη



Στη αριστερη πλευρα εχω αυτο IMG_2168.jpg

----------


## tipos

Στο κατω μερος αυτου που μου δειχνεις ειναι το φλοτερ

----------

neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Στο κατω μερος αυτου που μου δειχνεις ειναι το φλοτερ


  οκ σε ευχαριστω και σε αυτο το site η πιτσος δινει τα ανταλακτικα του πλυντηριου αλλα δεν βρισκω το φλοτερ        http://www.pitsos-eshop.com/eshop/pi...d=SMSPIA4GR/07

----------


## tipos

066648 ειναι ο κωδικος στην σελιδα 3 της διασκορπισης.Τελικα διαπιστωσες βλαβη στο φλοτερ?

----------

neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> 066648 ειναι ο κωδικος στην σελιδα 3 της διασκορπισης.Τελικα διαπιστωσες βλαβη στο φλοτερ?



διακοπτης φλοτερ.JPG ο διακοπτης δειχνει καλος δεν ξερω αν θα επρεπε να κινειτε το κομματι κατω απο το ελασμα το Νο 4 της φωτο γιατι ειναι ακινητο

----------


## neptuner

και το φλοτερ κινειτε το πρωι θα κανω δοκιμη λειτουργιας γιατι εδειχνε οτι ειχε μαγκωσει θα  δουμε  σε λιγες ωρες

----------


## neptuner

Τελικα απο τις 7 το πρωι ξεκινησα να δω τι εχουμε κανει μεχρι και σημερα κοιμηθηκα με αυτην την σκεψη 
Μετα απο 4 πλυσιματα το προγραμμα δεν κολλαει το τελειωνει αλλα εχω δυο μικροπροβληματα χανει λιγο νερο στο κατω μερος τις πορτας παραμενει στο κοιλο που εχει (δεν τρεχει μονο ο αφρος απο το πλυσιμο το γεμιζει το κοιλο ) πιθανως με μια αλλαγη του στεγανωτικου λαστιχου στο κατω μερος της πορτας δεν θα εχω προβλημα . Το δευτερο ειναι οτι αφου εχει τελειωσει η πλυση τα ποτηρια - πιατα ειναι υγρα δεν εχει ζεστανει αρκετα ωστε να τα στεγνωσει στο σημειο στεγνωματος η αντισταση δουλεψε για περιπου 2 λεπτα η εικονα ειναι αυτη που ακολουθει .IMG_2173.jpg Το πιθανοτερο προβλημα για το κολλημα που ειχα πρεπει να ηταν το φλοτερ το οποιο εδειχνε να ειναι φρακαρισμενο εσεις τι λετε ;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## tipos

Το οτι τρεχει απο την πορτα μπορει να οφειλεται στο κατω μπεκ.δηλαδη να μην γυρναει.Οσο αφορα τη θερμανση αυτο πιστευω οφειλεται σε βλαβη θερμικων που εχει για τον ελεγχο της θερμοκρασιας.Αν μετρησεις αυτα τα θερμικα[μπορει να ειναι και ενα και οχι δυο] θα πρεπει να εχουν ανοιχτο κυκλωμα οταν ειναι κρυα,εσενα μαλλον ειναι κλειστα και δινουν εντολη οτι το νερο ειναι ζεστο γιαυτο και δεν καθεται το προγραμμα στην θερμανση.Τα θερμικα ειναι πανω απο την σαπουνοθηκη,για να δεις αν εχουν βλαβη μπορεις να βγαλεις το ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια που εχουν και να τα μετρησεις η να  δοκιμασεις μια πλυση με βγαλμενα καλωδια.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το προγραμμα θα κολησει στη θερμανση και θα ζεστανει μεχρι να κοψει απο το θερμικο ασφαλειας που μετρησες χωρις να προχωρησει στο επομενο βημα ο εγκεφαλος.

----------

Κυριακίδης (26-10-16), neptuner (27-10-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Το οτι τρεχει απο την πορτα μπορει να οφειλεται στο κατω μπεκ.δηλαδη να μην γυρναει.Οσο αφορα τη θερμανση αυτο πιστευω οφειλεται σε βλαβη θερμικων που εχει για τον ελεγχο της θερμοκρασιας.Αν μετρησεις αυτα τα θερμικα[μπορει να ειναι και ενα και οχι δυο] θα πρεπει να εχουν ανοιχτο κυκλωμα οταν ειναι κρυα,εσενα μαλλον ειναι κλειστα και δινουν εντολη οτι το νερο ειναι ζεστο γιαυτο και δεν καθεται το προγραμμα στην θερμανση.Τα θερμικα ειναι πανω απο την σαπουνοθηκη,για να δεις αν εχουν βλαβη μπορεις να βγαλεις το ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια που εχουν και να τα μετρησεις η να  δοκιμασεις μια πλυση με βγαλμενα καλωδια.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το προγραμμα θα κολησει στη θερμανση και θα ζεστανει μεχρι να κοψει απο το θερμικο ασφαλειας που μετρησες χωρις να προχωρησει στο επομενο βημα ο εγκεφαλος.


Καλησπερα  εκανα μετρηση στα θερμικα εχει 2 ενα 65 και ενα 55 βαθμων κελσιου ωμικα χωρις καλωδια ανοικτα τα εβγαλα και απο επανω και με ενα σεσουαρ τα δοκιμασα  μετα απο καποια θερμοκρασια εκλεισαν μηδεν Ωμ.
Κατα την διαρκεια της πλυσης η αντισταση θερμαινε το νερο και κατα την διαρκεια του στεγνωματος (με το τελος του προγραμματος) η αντισταση ηταν ζεστη παρατηρησα οτι κατα την διαρκεια του στεγνωματος η αντισταση δουλεψε για περιπου 2 λεπτα  και οτι το σημειο που κανουν επαφη τα θερμικα ηταν παγωμενο. Ευχαριστω

----------


## neptuner

Σχετικα με το θεμα της διαρροης νερου απο την πορτα εννοω αυτο της φωτο ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ &#9.JPG

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι δουλειά έχει ο αφρός ? χρησιμοποιείς κανονικά απορρυπαντικά? ή έκανες πατέντες. Ξέπλυνε την συσκευή καλά και χρησιμοποίησε τα πάντα με ενδεδειγμένα απορρυπαντικά (αλάτι / γυαλιστικό) κτλ 
http://spirossoulis.com/katharismos-...antiko-piaton/

----------


## neptuner

> Τι δουλειά έχει ο αφρός ? χρησιμοποιείς κανονικά απορρυπαντικά? ή έκανες πατέντες. Ξέπλυνε την συσκευή καλά και χρησιμοποίησε τα πάντα με ενδεδειγμένα απορρυπαντικά (αλάτι / γυαλιστικό) κτλ 
> http://spirossoulis.com/katharismos-...antiko-piaton/


Καλησπερα , Το απορρυπαντικο ειναι ταμπλετες πλυντηριου πιατων 3 σε 1 FAIRY clean & fresh αυτες εκαναν τον αφρο που ειδες στην φωτο

----------


## tipos

Το αποτελεσμα της πλυσης ηταν καλο?Οσο αφορα τις fairy μη τις προτιμας.

----------


## neptuner

> Το αποτελεσμα της πλυσης ηταν καλο?Οσο αφορα τις fairy μη τις προτιμας.


Καλησπερα 
Το αποτελεσμα της πλυσης ηταν καλο (κατα την διαρκεια της πλυσης το νερο ειχε ζεσταθει) αλλα δεν ειχαν στεγνωσει οπως δειχνω στην φωτο στο # 44

----------


## neptuner

Καλησπερα Σακη ,
Εβγαλα τα καλωδια απο τα θερμικα  και εβαλα πλυση οπως ελεγες στο# 45 
το προγραμμα τελειωσε κανονικα χωρις να κολλησει πουθενα και η αντισταση λιγο πριν το τελος του προγραμματος οταν ειναι να τα στεγνωσει θερμανε για 1 λεπτο περιπου και τελειωσε το προγραμμα χωρις τα ποτηρια - πιατα να εχουνε στεγνωσει και η θερμοκρασια μεσα στον καδο ηταν χλιαρη δεν σε επιανε αυτη η ζεστη οταν ανοιγεις την πορτα

----------


## tipos

Tο γεγονος οτι εβγαλε πλυση χωρις να κολησει αφου εβγαλες τα καλωδια απο τα θερμικα ειναι θεωρητικα αδυνατο για το λογο οτι δεν ειχε εντολη το timer στη φαση της θερμανσης να προχωρησει.Ο εγκεφαλος που μπηκε ειναι αντιπροσωπειας οπως ειπες,μηπως ειχε κανενα σχεδιο με αλαγη στα καλωδια?Εχει τα ιδια στοιχεια με τον παλιο εγκεφαλο?.Σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση η πιθανη βλαβη ειναι να εχεις καπου διαροη σε καποιο εξαρτημα-καλωδιο του πλυντηριου και μεσο αυτου να <<κλεβει>> ρευμα το timer και να δουλευει συνεχεια.Ποση ωρα σου κανει για να τελιωσει το προγραμμα?
Αν μπορεις ανεβασε και μια φοτο απο το καντραν και μια απο το κουμπι του προγραμματος να δω τι προγραμματα εχει.

----------


## Giannos88

> Καλησπερα , Το απορρυπαντικο ειναι ταμπλετες πλυντηριου πιατων 3 σε 1 FAIRY clean & fresh αυτες εκαναν τον αφρο που ειδες στην φωτο


 Μονο η calgonit έχει σωστο μίγμα που δεν κανει σαπουδανα στο πλυντήριο. Ο αφρός στα πλυντήρια πιάτων είναι ανεπιθύμητος.

----------


## neptuner

[QUOTE=tipos;581010]Tο γεγονος οτι εβγαλε πλυση χωρις να κολησει αφου εβγαλες τα καλωδια απο τα θερμικα ειναι θεωρητικα αδυνατο για το λογο οτι δεν ειχε εντολη το timer στη φαση της θερμανσης να προχωρησει.Ο εγκεφαλος που μπηκε ειναι αντιπροσωπειας οπως ειπες,μηπως ειχε κανενα σχεδιο με αλαγη στα καλωδια?Εχει τα ιδια στοιχεια με τον παλιο εγκεφαλο?.Σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση η πιθανη βλαβη ειναι να εχεις καπου διαροη σε καποιο εξαρτημα-καλωδιο του πλυντηριου και μεσο αυτου να <<κλεβει>> ρευμα το timer και να δουλευει συνεχεια.Ποση ωρα σου κανει για να τελιωσει το προγραμμα?
Αν μπορεις ανεβασε και μια φοτο απο το καντραν και μια απο το κουμπι του προγραμματος να δω τι προγραμματα εχει.[/QUOTE

Η αντιπροσωπια το υλικο το εστειλε με τον κωδικο του ειδους 00261822  δεν ξερω αν ειναι το part number του και αυτα που γραφει το υλικο επανω ειναι αλλα αλλα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις εκτος  απο αυτους αν αντοιστιχει σε αυτο που παραγγειλα οι φωτο διακοπτης προγρα&#956.JPGπροσοψη.JPGIMG_2205.jpg και αυτον που βρηκα στο διαδυκτιο φαινεται να ειναι ιδιος και τον φορανε και τα bosch Καταγραφή.JPG

----------


## tipos

Λοιπον κατεληξα,ειναι δαιμονισμενο :Biggrin: .
Απο τη μια κανει 25 λεπτα θερμανση και απο την αλλη προχωραει χωρις να εχεις τα καλωδια πανω στα θερμικα :Confused1: 
.Σου κανει θερμανση στην κυριως πλυση αλλα δεν κανει στο στεγνωμα,στο στεγνωμα ομως δεν ελεγχεται απο τα θερμικα της πορτας αλλα απο το θερμικο με τα 4 καλωδια.Εδω θα εκανα το εξης που προτεινει και ο klik.Βαλε ενα λαμπακι στην εισοδο του θερμικου και ενα στην εξοδο.Απο τα λεγομενα σου πιστευω οτι το θερμικο μολις ζεσταθει ανοιγει αλλα αργει πολυ να ξανακλεισει με αποτελεσμα να μην στεγνωνει.Λογικα αυτο που θα δεις να συμβαινει ειναι να εχεις σχεδον συνεχεια ταση στην εισοδο του θερμικου και για πολυ λιγο στην εξοδο.Ενοητε οτι η αντισταση θα ειναι συνδεδεμενη κανονικα.

----------

neptuner (03-11-16)

----------


## neptuner

> Λοιπον κατεληξα,ειναι δαιμονισμενο.
> Απο τη μια κανει 25 λεπτα θερμανση και απο την αλλη προχωραει χωρις να εχεις τα καλωδια πανω στα θερμικα
> .Σου κανει θερμανση στην κυριως πλυση αλλα δεν κανει στο στεγνωμα,στο στεγνωμα ομως δεν ελεγχεται απο τα θερμικα της πορτας αλλα απο το θερμικο με τα 4 καλωδια.Εδω θα εκανα το εξης που προτεινει και ο klik.Βαλε ενα λαμπακι στην εισοδο του θερμικου και ενα στην εξοδο.Απο τα λεγομενα σου πιστευω οτι το θερμικο μολις ζεσταθει ανοιγει αλλα αργει πολυ να ξανακλεισει με αποτελεσμα να μην στεγνωνει.Λογικα αυτο που θα δεις να συμβαινει ειναι να εχεις σχεδον συνεχεια ταση στην εισοδο του θερμικου και για πολυ λιγο στην εξοδο.Ενοητε οτι η αντισταση θα ειναι συνδεδεμενη κανονικα.


Καλησπερα σημερα πηρα κατ αρχάς λιβανι για λιβανισμα και μετα ξεκινησα το προγραμμα πλυσης εχοντας συνδεδεμενα στα ακρα του θερμικου 2 λαμπες μια στην εισοδο και μια στην εξοδο φωτο με τα ακρα που συνδεσα θερμικο.jpg οι λαμπες αναβαν και οι δυο ταυτοχρονα κατα την διαρκεια του προγραμματος  οπως στις φωτο ρευμα για 30 λεπτα.jpg για 30 λεπτα μετα οπως την φωτο ρευμα για 2 λεπτα.jpg για 2 λεπτα μετα οπως την φωτο ρευμα για 1 λεπτο.jpg και τελος οπως την φωτο ρευμα για ενα λεπτ&#9.jpg ΔΕΝ ειχα ποτε ρευμα στην μια πλευρα (εισοδο) παντα  ειχα εισοδο και εξοδο ταυτοχρονα.
Περιμενω να δω αν θα χρειαστω και αλλο !!!λιβανι.....

----------


## tipos

Αρα ειναι ενταξη το θερμικο.Ουσιαστικα δηλαδη θερμανση κανει μονο στην κυριως πλυση,σωστα?Τον ιδιο χρονο που κραταει η θερμανση στην κυριως πλυση θα επρεπε να κραταει και στην φαση του γυαλιστικου.Αυτο που με κανει και τρελενομαι ειναι οτι σε προηγουμενο post γραφεις οτι και με ξηλωμενα καλωδια απο τα θερμικα της πορτας ολοκληρωνει το προγραμμα χωρις να κολησει.Ψαχνω να βρω σχεδιο με τον κυκλο πλυσης του πλυντηριου αλλα δεν βρισκω τιποτα λογο παλαιοτηταςΕχει ξαναμπει χερι στο πλυντηριο ?και αν ναι τι εργασια εχει γινει?

----------


## neptuner

> Αρα ειναι ενταξη το θερμικο.Ουσιαστικα δηλαδη θερμανση κανει μονο στην κυριως πλυση,σωστα?Τον ιδιο χρονο που κραταει η θερμανση στην κυριως πλυση θα επρεπε να κραταει και στην φαση του γυαλιστικου.Αυτο που με κανει και τρελενομαι ειναι οτι σε προηγουμενο post γραφεις οτι και με ξηλωμενα καλωδια απο τα θερμικα της πορτας ολοκληρωνει το προγραμμα χωρις να κολησει.Εχει ξαναμπει χερι στο πλυντηριο ?και αν ναι τι εργασια εχει γινει?


Ολα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα περιγραφω το μονο χερι που μπηκε ηταν του τεχνικου που αλλαξε τον εγκεφαλο ημουν εκει δεν εκανε τιποτα αλλο και οτι εχω κανει εγω συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες σου επειδη τα εχω χρονομετρησει θερμανση στην κυρια πλυση 30 λεπτα και μετα στη φαση του γυαλιστικου 2 και 1 λεπτο μονο
Εννοειται οπως στο εγραψα και σε προηγουμενο post εκτος τα καλωδια των θερμικων της πορτας και ητο προγραμμα δεν κολλησε το εκανα 2 φορες

----------


## tipos

Ψαξε καλα την καλωδιωση για τυχον αλιωσεις στην μονωση των καλωδιων.Δεν μπορει,απο καπου κλεβει ρευμα.Ρελε διαφυγης εχεις στον πινακα του σπιτιου?

----------


## neptuner

> Ψαξε καλα την καλωδιωση για τυχον αλιωσεις στην μονωση των καλωδιων.Δεν μπορει,απο καπου κλεβει ρευμα.Ρελε διαφυγης εχεις στον πινακα του σπιτιου?


Εχω ρελε διαφυγης το ρωτας μηπως ριχνει ασφαλεια ? αν ρωτας για αυτο ποτε δεν εχει ριξει την ασφαλεια ή γενικο

----------


## neptuner

Εαν ζητησω απο την πιτσος το σχεδιο μπορει να το δωσει .?

----------


## tipos

Το ρωταω γιατι σε περιπτωση αλιωσης της μονωσης ενος καλωδιου που ερχεται σε επαφη με το σασι-γειωση του πλυντηριου θα πρεπει να πεφτει το ρελε διαφυγης.Οταν δεν εχουμε ρελε διαφυγης σε καποιες περιπτωσης αυτη η επαφη με τη γειωση δεν ριχνει παντα την ασφαλεια.
Η πιτσος και η καθε πιτσος δεν δινουν ποτε τετιου ειδους σχεδια και πλυροφοριες παρα μονο στους δικουςτους τεχνικους.Αν εχεις τις οδηγιες χρησης ισως εκει να λεει τους χρονους πλυσης .Αν δεν τις εχεις μπορεις να τις ζητησεις.Εγω δοκιμασα να τις κατεβασω αλλα δεν τις εχουν σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη,μου λεει να εποικινωνησω μαζι τους τηλεφωνικος για να τις στειλουν

----------

